# Indiana Jones 5 braucht neuen Regisseur, Spielberg ist offenbar raus



## Darkmoon76 (27. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5 braucht neuen Regisseur, Spielberg ist offenbar raus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5 braucht neuen Regisseur, Spielberg ist offenbar raus*


----------



## Frullo (27. Februar 2020)

Kein Spielberg?


----------



## TAOO (27. Februar 2020)

Egal wer es macht . Natürlich wünscht man sich den Stevi, aber wenn es ein anderer Regisseur auch gut macht, und vieleicht sogar frischen Wind rein bringt - Why Not ! Bin Mega gespannt um welches Thema es sich handeln wird


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2020)

Gerade bei Indiana Jones wäre frischer Wind genau das, was ich mir nicht wünsche. Aber gut ... warten wir ab, was das passiert.


----------



## Frullo (28. Februar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade bei Indiana Jones wäre frischer Wind genau das, was ich mir nicht wünsche. Aber gut ... warten wir ab, was das passiert.



Dann kenne ich DEN idealen Regisseur, wenn Du auf ein Hommage an die alten Filme hoffst: JJ Abrams: Man hat es ja bereits bei Super 8 gesehen, dass er Spielberg ziemlich gut "channeln" kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann kenne ich DEN idealen Regisseur, wenn Du auf ein Hommage an die alten Filme hoffst: JJ Abrams: Man hat es ja bereits bei Super 8 gesehen, dass er Spielberg ziemlich gut "channeln" kann.



Von allen JJ Abrams Filmen, die ich gesehen habe, war Super 8 tatsächlich der einzige, der mir richtig gut gefallen hat.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (28. Februar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade bei Indiana Jones wäre frischer Wind genau das, was ich mir nicht wünsche. Aber gut ... warten wir ab, was das passiert.



Na was wohl. Wie immer wird aus dem "frischen Wind" ein ohrenbetäubender, stinkender Furz mitten ins Gesicht der Fans der alten Trilogie.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (28. Februar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ohne Wurst ist alles Käse!



Manchmal ist die Wurst aber auch ganz schöner Käse. Allerdings ist sie mir dann total Wurst !


----------



## TAOO (28. Februar 2020)

Denke mal dass das sowieso der letzte Indi mit Ford wird . Aber  wurde im letzten Teil nicht sein Sohn im Film vorgestellt ? Das wäre zb. ein frischer Wind wenn Ford in Rente geht, und Indiana Jones viel. mit ihm weiter fortgesetzt ( ohh, ein Wortspiel ' fortgesetzt ' ) wird, auch wenn es dann viel. nicht unbedingt nur Indiana Jones heissen muss, nur sone idee ! Jedenfalls wäre ich nicht dafür das Indi ausstirbt, nur weil Ford das tun muss


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2020)

Indie funktioniert aber nur mit Ford. Genauso wie Stirb Langsam nur mit Bruce Willis oder Rambo nur mit Sylvester Stallone.

Es gibt halt ikonische IP die kann man nicht einfach neu besetzen. Da lieber mit Würde abschließen.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (29. Februar 2020)

Heutzutage reicht es nicht etwas zu töten, man muss auch nochmal nachtreten. Null Interesse mir den anzutun und ich war ein Hardcore Indy Fan (1-3).


----------

